# Best mix of algae-eating critters



## johngfoster (Jul 23, 2007)

I was wondering what others think is the best mix of algae-eating critters, i.e. otocinclis, SAE, various shrimp species. Do people keep more than one species of shrimp in the same tank? Do some species of shrimp eat one type of algae and another species eat a different type? I know that lighting and plant nutrition are very important parts of algae control, but this question is specific to animal life.

Thanks,

John


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

I like to have otos in every tank. I also use nerite snails and amano shrimp when I have enough. The nerite snails don't last all that long for me, and amanos like to crawl out every once in a while.


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

In my main tank, I have: SAE's, florida flag fish, rubberlip pleco, bristlenose pleco, otocinclus, mystery snails, MTS, ghost shrimp


----------



## tfmcder (Feb 22, 2006)

I second the ottos nod. I have them in every tank. I also like to add flying fox fish when possible. Amano shrimps are a staple as well, providing they can coexist with other inhabitants. I also like to pile in whatever snails I can get my hands on (MTS, ramshorn, nerite, regular ol' pond snails, some funky ones I haven't id yet but don't harm my plants) just no apple snails, those little...actually big, bastards ate two of my aponogetons. They liked the stalks and not the leaves...go figure, live and learn.


----------



## styderman (Jul 1, 2007)

Otos all they way.


----------



## johngfoster (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks for the replies so far. Seems like most people like Amano shrimp. Do the others eat algae as well as the Amano shrimp do? Some of the others are quite a bit prettier than the Amano shrimp. What about a mix of shrimp in the tank?

Thanks,

John


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

SAE's have been known to eat some of the tougher algae species such as Staghorn and the notorious Black-beard Algae.


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

nothing eats BBA once it's dark and established.
you _might_ get lucky while it's young and green.


----------



## kunerd (Aug 2, 2007)

yes and no on mixing shrimp. You can mix them but you will want to know what you are mixing so that you do not get cross breeding. A good resource would be planetinverts.com check out the info on the shrimp there.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

johngfoster said:


> I was wondering what others think is the best mix of algae-eating critters, i.e. otocinclis, SAE, various shrimp species. Do people keep more than one species of shrimp in the same tank? Do some species of shrimp eat one type of algae and another species eat a different type? I know that lighting and plant nutrition are very important parts of algae control, but this question is specific to animal life.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> John


A variety of algae eaters is best, they all like different types of algae. I keep otto's, SAE's (these get 4-6", not for small tanks), either clown or bristtlenose pleco and a variety of shrimp.

Some species of shrimp will cross breed with each other. This is ok as long as you do not plan on selling them.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

I've never had much luck with otos, they live a few months then due. A few poeple claim they're colllected with chemicals and suffer the same problem marine fish and cyanide have.

I've had good luck with nerite snails. red ramshorns, brigseu (sp?) apple snails and ammanos as my champion algae eaters, not that I have much alage any more.

Rosy barbs are supposed to eat black algaes, other similar barbs do too.; I just kill it with KNO3.


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

For me,i cant keep yamatos (and all the shrimps except wild cherries),but i can keep those otos.
Those yamato is always live for some days then say "see you nextlife" to me :heh:


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

In My case, I keep both Ottos and Amanos .. this is because both of em are really effective.. especially in a number more than 6 each.. they tend to work together and really do a great job at keeping the algae at bay... And yes... if your'e not planning to sell your shrimps.. then mixing your shrimps in a single tanks is okay.. take mine for example .. i got at least 6 species of shrimp in my tank..and all is well..


----------



## ryzilla (Feb 3, 2007)

Here is my algae crew in my 38g Endler tank.

Ottos - 4
Amanos - 8
Nerite snails - 6
Brig snails - 6
cherry shrimp ???? 100 maybe ????
long fin bushynose - 1
red ramshorns - 30+


----------

